# Estate agents



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi guy's

Me and my family are moving to Dubai this year, I'm moving over next month and trying really hard to make appointments to view places as soon as I get there. Can anyone recommend good trust worthy estate agents please?? I'm looking for a minimum 2 bed villa for around 120,000 a year. I've seen a few places in Mirdif also my college lives there so this would be ideal location. Any advice or help would be hugely appreciated!!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

DarylH05 said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> Me and my family are moving to Dubai this year, I'm moving over next month and trying really hard to make appointments to view places as soon as I get there. Can anyone recommend good trust worthy estate agents please?? I'm looking for a minimum 2 bed villa for around 120,000 a year. I've seen a few places in Mirdif also my college lives there so this would be ideal location. Any advice or help would be hugely appreciated!!


I can recco two that got me out of the mother of all issues and in the process waived a percentage of the fee.

Will pm you the details rather than plaster them on here.


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> I can recco two that got me out of the mother of all issues and in the process waived a percentage of the fee. Will pm you the details rather than plaster them on here.


Hi there, could you please pass the details to me too as I am in the same situation, thanks


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Sagstar1234 said:


> Hi there, could you please pass the details to me too as I am in the same situation, thanks


Will do.


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Will do.


 thanks GR


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Sagstar1234 said:


> thanks GR



Not a problem, you should have the details now.

Finding a decent realtor here in Dubai is as rare as hens teeth so happy to recco these ones.


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Not a problem, you should have the details now. Finding a decent realtor here in Dubai is as rare as hens teeth so happy to recco these ones.


Sorry nothing received, how did you send me the details?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Through PM message.....


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Might have had a brainfart with the messages...will put them on here, should not be an issue.

Two reccos as below.

Steve Williams steve.williamsATere-homes.com Tel +971 50 247 1220

and Karen at LJ Hooker. Karen karen.eATljhooker.ae Tel +971 55 296 7906

Replace the AT with @ on the email addy's

Good luck.


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's brilliant I will get in contact with them today! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Might have had a brainfart with the messages...will put them on here, should not be an issue. Two reccos as below. Steve Williams steve.williamsATere-homes.com Tel +971 50 247 1220 and Karen at LJ Hooker. Karen karen.eATljhooker.ae Tel +971 55 296 7906 Replace the AT with @ on the email addy's Good luck.


Fantastic thanks GR!


----------

